# Q for Peter



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Peter

I am currently 6w 6d pregnant from donor eggs. My sister was my donor, she is only 26 but had an FSH of 22. I have read somewhere that people with high fsh are more prone to having a baby with downs, is this true? and how high is the risk?

Thanks

Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nickf2001 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I am currently 6w 6d pregnant from donor eggs. My sister was my donor, she is only 26 but had an FSH of 22. I have read somewhere that people with high fsh are more prone to having a baby with downs, is this true?
> 
> ...


----------

